# Don't do anything crazy ...



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't do anything crazy now! That was my response to Chubzerous (aka Mitchell). When I told him that I have not gotten around to trying the 5 Vegas Miami. He said "Well, I may have to do something about that!" I knew then to take cover. But he did go crazy ... Not only did he send a Miami for me to try. He sent a 5 Vegas Miami sampler ... three different sizes!! If that wasn't enough he sent two LIVE cigars!! Incredible!!! Thanks Chubz!! That's a true BOTL for you. Cigar Live is full of them (SOTL as well:redface


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Well Done Chubz!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Very very nice...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

True great BOTL and SOTL. 
Nice hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good work Chubz!!!


----------



## Wiz4rd-cl (Jun 4, 2008)

I've only had the Gold and Classic lines myself, really good sticks, infact the gold torpedo was my first cigar ever. They make good stuff, may have to give this, and 'A' series a try.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to go. Nice hit.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit there!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

That's some nice smoking there.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit! Mitchell starting to make some noise lately - better keep an eye on him.....


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are one of my fav.!! i love 5 vegas!!! amazing hit!! i have yet to try the live cigars either..they look great!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

awesome hit, those are some great smokes!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice 1 there,great smokes


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice one Mitch!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nicely done, Mitchell!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent hit!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great hit Chubz. i know you will like the 5 Vegas Miami Zion. I have yet to try the Grenn or Blue LIVE, but am looking forward to that myself. Zion before you smoke the LIVEs check out this thread by Stogie http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t23097-live-labels-turned-upside-down.html your bands may be upside down and you don't want to light the wrong end.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't mess with the fat man


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mitchell is always lying in wait--just no telling when, where and how he will take you out. Lesson learned--believe me!

Way to go Chubz!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

nice hit!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That Chubz sure is a LIVE wire! Get it ... LIVE ... as in LIVE cigars? Hello? Is this thing on? 

Excellent kaboom there, Mitch!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> That Chubz sure is a LIVE wire! Get it ... LIVE ... as in LIVE cigars? Hello? Is this thing on?
> 
> Excellent kaboom there, Mitch!


That's ok no one gets me either..lmao


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

looks good . looking forward to my first live ....


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit


----------

